# DVR fees a NEW perspective!:)



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I have changed my mind They arent all bad! As a matter of fact they are a excellent deal

What everyone does is agree to the fee, then keep the box for EXACTLY 2 years then get another one and send the 2 year old one off to e bay, or use as a doorstop doorstop prefered since they will never see a dime of revenue from it again

I wonder if E gave that any thought? In 2 years at $5 a month they got back just under $120. If people do this they will bleed red.

Why on earth did it ever bother me. How stupid. EVERYONE should replace their box every 2 years!


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

The flaw in your idea is that you have to buy a new box every two years, which is also going to have the fee. So you can keep paying the fee, or you can buy a new box and keep paying the fee. I don't see how you come out ahead by buying a new box every two years.

Dennis


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

people do the same thing leasing cars......
even more inconceivable


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I think what the OP was getting at is you could buy the receiver now for 299 from dish without any commitment + 5 bucks a month (ultimately pay $419 over 2 years), or sign a 2 year contract, get the 510 for free, and only pay $120 over the life of the receiver. At the end of 2 years, either way you own the receiver. At that point, you can sell it on ebay and repeat the deal if something is similar is available.

The difference between this an leasing a car is that at the end of a lease, you have to return it or pay extra to buy it outright. With Dish's current program, you become a slave to them for 2 years in order to save $299...but then you are free and clear if I understand it correctly.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah the $219 is the total cost for 2 years. 

Basically were lease purchasin the box and honestly if looked at that way its a good deal.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Yeah the $219 is the total cost for 2 years.
> 
> Basically were lease purchasin the box and honestly if looked at that way its a good deal.


What kind of math are you using bob? $5 x 24 months comes to only $120.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

in two years, something better will be available. The potential flaw in the plan is that they revert back to screwing existing customers by prohibiting us from participating in any "deals," which would mean that we would have to pay their full price for new equipment and continue to pay the $5/month.

I'm with you, however--spend $300 now for a new receiver (like the old 800 series without the fee) or pay $0 down and $5 month - that's a no-brainer. It will take me 5 years to hit the $300 mark, and I'll definately want new equipment either way by then!

But for the time being: GIVE ME MY 921!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

$219 was a typo

The free DVR with $5 fee is actually a good deal if you replace receivers like I do, on average every year or two.


----------



## msanto (Mar 15, 2003)

OK, I haven't been paying attention. I was pretty much decided on getting out of Dish after the announcement of the $5 fee + the fact that I'm "jealous" of the name-based recording of DirecTivo. On the other hand my wife has gotten used to the 721 and although she wants name-based recording too she doesn't really want to switch.

What's this promotion, does it only apply to the 510 or will it also apply to the (if it ever shows) 921? Can I get some details?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

msanto said:


> OK, I haven't been paying attention. I was pretty much decided on getting out of Dish after the announcement of the $5 fee + the fact that I'm "jealous" of the name-based recording of DirecTivo. On the other hand my wife has gotten used to the 721 and although she wants name-based recording too she doesn't really want to switch.
> 
> What's this promotion, does it only apply to the 510 or will it also apply to the (if it ever shows) 921? Can I get some details?


The promotion only applies for the 510, it is for $99 with a 1 year commitment of AT50 or DL or above and CCAP or Free with a 2 year commitment, if you do not want CCAP, add $25. Of course with the 510, their is the $4.98 monthly DVR fee if you sub to any package less then AEP, if you sub to AEP then your monthly DVR Fee is also $0.


----------



## AViewer (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello I'm new to DBStalk.com. I heard about this site while listening to a portion of last night's rebroadcast of the Dec 8 Charlie Chat. I did not see the entire broadcast.

Anyway from reading this thread, there's a new promo on the 510? I didn't see anything about it on their website. I called Customer Service and asked about it. They told I could get the 510 for $99. The CSR didn't mention I could get it free!!!


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Acually if you consider also the $5 extra receiver fee, the true total is $240 compared to having no receiver. But the $5 extra receiver fee is also there even with a fee-less receiver so, it pretty much works out to $120 for 2 years.

DISH will get their money out of it eventually though, since most people considering taking the receiver off after the 2 years/$120 will sell the receiver (and probably even recoup all of the $120!). The new owner will use it and then it will be sold/kept probably until it dies which could be a while depending. But if it lives for 6 years even, they get $360 and therefore profit eventually.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

If you sell it SOMEONE is paying the fee.

Nuf said.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

The fee still sucks. If I bought a 921 and kept what I have, I would pay:
$9.99 HD Pack.
$5.99 Locals.
$10 extra receiver fees.
$5 No program package fee.
$1.99 Extended Warranty fee.
$5.00 PVR fee.
$32.97 for 11 channels. Now who's worse, Dish or Cable?

Out of that $32.97, only $15.98 is for actual programming, the rest is pure profit for Dish (save the extended warranty when something goes wrong).


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

DarrellP said:


> The fee still sucks. If I bought a 921 and kept what I have, I would pay:
> $9.99 HD Pack.
> $5.99 Locals.
> $10 extra receiver fees.
> ...


You can't even usually get HD on cable without subbing to a base package. And surely you can't get an HD PVR on any cable system that I know of.

Maybe someday there will be an HD-Locals bundle. Save $1 :hurah:


----------



## wmayo (Dec 1, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> You can't even usually get HD on cable without subbing to a base package. And surely you can't get an HD PVR on any cable system that I know of.......


Yep - Adelphia is putting out PVRs starting in January, and I've read a post on the newsgroup for adelphia cable that some fellow up in Ohio or somewhere already has one (a Scientific Atlanta 9000 or something) - sorry detailed memory goes after 50.

That means I'll have a PVR for my local HD channels (can't get them OTA), and a DVR for the general Dish packages.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Why not buy the 921 and drop locals? In therory Dish should provide channel/sub-channel listings so why bother with keeping locals at $5.99 a month?


----------



## wmayo (Dec 1, 2002)

Oh, yes, I've already dropped locals on dish. At least until they come up with the area cel tower local retransmit with an HD capability.


----------

